# Jewish grandmother visiting



## Solo Christo (Apr 3, 2005)

Not sure how many people can relate to this but my very elderly Jewish grandmother is making plans to visit my home for the first time. She knows that I am a Christian. Here is the deal...

She was widowed some time ago and had to move into a smaller place. As she distributed her excess possessions among family, she chose to give me a gift that she had received from my parents many years ago. It is a mirror with a frame of mahogany and stained glass that both of my parents made together (it's quite beautiful). The purpose for the mirror, however, was to display (on top) a certain Star of David that has been in my family's possession since the Old Country.

Currently, I have the mirror in the foyer of my house, minus one Star of David that now lies in a closet somewhere. Upon her visit, she will be terribly offended to see this. Even knowing that I am Christian, she would expect it to be displayed as a piece of family heritage. My mistake was to accept it in the first place. I should have known this would happen, but I did not expect her to be traveling this far at her age.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bond-servant (Apr 4, 2005)

The first thing that comes to mind is simply explaining your position when/if she brings it up. 

the other thought is to temporarily put up the star as a gesture of respect and simply to make her feel "at home", knowing she will probably be glad to see it. 

There is nothing anti-Christian about the star itself. As you know, the Jewish people are part of Christianity's past. The star itself does have pagan rites associated with it, but unfortunately so does our cross, so that in itself should not discourage you from displaying it temporarily.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> She was widowed some time ago and had to move into a smaller place. As she distributed her excess possessions among family, she chose to give me a gift that she had received from my parents many years ago. It is a mirror with a frame of mahogany and stained glass that both of my parents made together (it's quite beautiful). The purpose for the mirror, however, was to display (on top) a certain Star of David that has been in my family's possession since the Old Country.


Mike,
I'm not real familiar with the significance of the star of David. What made you decide to remove it from the mirror?

If it wouldn't be compromising your beliefs in some way, I'd add my ditto to Colleen's ditto. Either way you look at it, you may have an opportunity to witness to your grandmother. With the star off, your grandmother, as you say, will be greatly offended and you'd have that barrier to contend with when you witness to her. If she sees and admires the mirror, you may also have an opportunity to witness to her and to talk her about David (I assume the star has something to do with King David) and relate that somehow to Christ's office of king, foretold by David.

I can't help but think of Paul in the book of Acts. 

Act 16:3 Him would Paul have to go forth with him; and took and circumcised him because of the Jews which were in those quarters: for they knew all that his father was a Greek. 

He circumcised Timothy and took away an anticipated obtacle to his sharing the Gospel.

...or, you could take the chicken's way out. Find out when she plans on arriving, and the day before send out the mirror to be professionally cleaned and refinished...

[Edited on 4-4-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Solo Christo (Apr 4, 2005)

Though my mother is of Jewish descent, making me a Jew in the eyes of Jews, I was not raised in Judaism. The reason I have not put the star up is that it is the recognized symbol of Judaism which today is a false religion because it denies Christ. To me, this would be similar to having an Islamic or Hindu symbol in the same place, with the exception that the Star of David is relevant to my family's history. The symbols in themselves hold no power, but it is what they represent that bears the problem.

That said, to be honest I am thinking taking all of your advice and putting the star up for her visit with the sole purpose of using it as an ice-breaker for evangelism. As stubborn and bitter as my grandmother is, this may be the stage for the Holy Spirit to melt her heart. 

Thank you for your comments.

[Edited on 4-5-2005 by Solo Christo]


----------

